# Subnotebook + ivy + ssd



## qwerqwer99 (12. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook und benötige Hilfe beim Suchen. Es eilt mit dem Kauf nicht, weshalb ich noch auf eine größere Auswahl an Ivyprodukten hoffe. 

*Must haves:*
Display: 14", matt
RAM: 8GB
Festplatte: HDD + 128gb SSD
CPU: Ivy / auf Grund des Preises: i7-361xQM 
GPU: ?
Laufwerk: DVD
stabiles Gehäuse; möglichst wenig Plastik
gute Tastatur

*optional*
mehr für den gleichen Preis ist immer besser^^
Full HD Display sinnvoll?
evtl. warten auf i5 Ivy um den Preis zu drücken
beleuchtete Tastatur
vielleicht Dockingstationport
kein BS; unnötig da vorhanden
Fingerprinter
Webcam

Momentan besitze ich einen in die Jahre gekommenen Acer TravelMate 6292 (12", OnBoardGPU, 2GHz Duo) mit dem ich bis auf die Leistung und den aktuellen Akkuzustand sehr zufrieden bin. 
Anwendungsgebiet ist vielfältig weshalb mir klar ist, dass ich mit min. 1000€ rechnen muss. Von Office, CAD bis gelegentliches Zocken ist alles dabei. 
15" kommen für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage, außer der Preisunterschied ist so überzeugend. 14" Display im 13" Gehäuse wäre optimal^^ Ivy aufgrund der Performance, Sparsamkeit und iGPU. Dedizierte GPU wäre sehr gut, kommt aber auf den Preis drauf an. 
Bei der Tastatur finde ich eine Entertaste über zwei Zeilen sowie STRG ganz links außen wichtig. Optisch hätte ich idealer weise gerne keins der neuen Layouts, bei dem die Tastenspalte so extrem groß sind. 
Bis auf die Displaygröße und ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist das aktuelle PCGH Notebook das was ich suche. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Red Panther (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Bei deiner beschreibung fällt mir sofort das Lenovo Thinkpad X220 ein. Falls du Student bist gibt es da auch noch satte Rabatte. Mit zocken ist bei den iGPU aber nicht viel drin, das sollte dir klar sein. Vielleich ein paar Oldies, aber sonst nichts. 

Und jetzt wenden wir uns wieder unseren Müttern zu. Heute ist Muttertag !!!
Lg Red


----------



## qwerqwer99 (13. Mai 2012)

- Die Lenovo Thinkpad X-Serie kommt nicht in Frage, da sie kein optisches Laufwerk hat. Und (noch?) keine Ivys.
- Der ThinkPad T-Serie fehlt die SSD und hat auch keinen Ivy. 
- Die IdeaPad U-Serie hat ein glänzendes Display und keine SSD. Auch hier ist eine SB verbaut. 

- Das Schenker XMG A502 ist fast das was ich suche, hat aber ein 15" Display. Und das Gehäuse und die Tastatur sind nicht der Hit.

- Beim Asus N56 fehlt die SSD und das Display ist zu groß.

- Das Clevo W24AHU wäre ideal, leider fehlt die SSD und GPU^^
- Das Clevo W345EU scheint das gleiche Notebook in einem anderem Gehäuse zu sein.


Gibt es das was ich Suche nicht? Ist das zu viel Hardware für 13-14"?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2012)

Also die On Bord HD 4000 von den Ivys schafft Skyrim in Full HD auf Mittel mit gut 30 FPS also es sollte reichen.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (14. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist richtig. Auf eine GPU würde ich verzichten, wenn es kein entsprechendes Notebook gibt.


----------



## Falk (14. Mai 2012)

Ich warte auf das ASUS UX32, welches alle Anforderungen erfüllen sollte. Leider in Deutschland noch nicht gelistet, aber die Daten klingen vielversprechend:

ASUS Zenbook UX32 mit “Ivy Bridge” Core i7, Full HD & GeForce-Grafik für 1149 Euro gelistet – Einführung im Mai


----------



## qwerqwer99 (14. Mai 2012)

Leider wieder kein optisches Laufwerk. Über die Leistung der i7-...U Prozessoren ist mir bisher nichts bekannt. Ansonsten aber bis auf die zu kleine SSD nett.


----------



## Falk (14. Mai 2012)

qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Leider wieder kein optisches Laufwerk. Über die Leistung der i7-...U Prozessoren ist mir bisher nichts bekannt. Ansonsten aber bis auf die zu kleine SSD nett.


 
Statt des optischen Laufwerks gibt es eine ausreichend große HDD  Die CPUs sind Ivy Bridge, da wird schon genug Leistung drin stecken denke ich. Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem ähnlichen Gerät wie du, nur dass es auch nicht schwerer als 1,5kg sein soll - und da wird die Luft wirklich dünn, außer man will arm werden (Preislimit sind bei mir ~1.200€)

Optisches Laufwerk lässt sich ja auch via USB und extern lösen...


----------



## qwerqwer99 (14. Mai 2012)

Also für mich ist eine große HDD kein Ersatz zum optischen Laufwerk. Diesen Trend - keine Laufwerke zu verbauen - kann ich für meinen Anwendungsfall nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kann mit einem Mehrgewicht und dickerem Gehäuse sehr gut leben. Bzw. ich behalte lieber die alten Größenverhältnisse bei und verzichte dafür nicht auf die Ausstattung. Ein externes Laufwerk ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit aber extrem unpraktikabel. Wenn möglich will ich diesem Kompromiss nicht eingehen. 
Evtl. würde ich dann eher ein 15" Notebook kaufen. In diesem Fall wären das oben beschriebene Notebook von PCGH oder Schenker Hardwareseitig perfekt. Aber wenn ich schon diesen Kompromiss eingehe und ein so großes Notebook kaufe, dann hoffe ich das ich wenigstes eins finde mit dessen Tastatur ich zufrieden bin. 

Ich verzichte auch lieber auf 1h Laufzeit und habe dann für den gleichen Preis eine wesentlich potentere CPU. Ein Ultrabook ist definitiv nicht das was ich suche.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein fast perfektes Notebook gefunden: IdeaPad Y480 als pdf
Nicht gefällt mir: 
- zu kleine SSD -> kann ich mir eine eigene SSD einbauen? Was passiert dann mit der Garantie?
- Glare Panel -> hat jemand Erfahrung mit entsprechenden Mattierungsfolien?
- kein Full HD -> sieht man den Unterschied bei 14"?
- inkl. OS
- Tastaturlayout -> gibt es eigentlich noch Tastaturen ohne Lücken zwischen den Tasten ("Floating Style")? Oder werden nun nur noch "Island Style"-Tastaturen (Einzeltasten-Keyboard/chiclet) verbaut?

Ich bin auf die ersten Testberichte gespannt. Was haltet ihr von dem Notebook?

Edit: Das Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M5 kling noch besser. Viel ist noch nicht bekannt. Es ab Juni in UK zu kaufen.


@Falk: Das Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon könnte etwas für dich sein.
Edit@Falk: Samsung Serie 9


----------



## qwerqwer99 (21. Mai 2012)

Das Timeline Ultra M5 hat vermutlich eine ULV CPU. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mir das reicht. 
Falls wer ein 15" Gerät sucht ist mir noch das Asus G55VW sowie das MSI GT60 aufgefallen.

Zukünftig sollen noch 14" NB der Serie Acer V5 sowie V3 erscheinen. Diese könnten evtl. meine Anforderungen einigermaßen erfüllen. Bisher gibt es sie aber nur als 17" Variante zu kaufen. 

Hat sonst noch jemand von Interessanten NB gehört, oder Antworten auf meine obigen Fragen? Danke.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (21. Mai 2012)

Das Dell Alienware M14xR2 soll sehr gut sein, ist mir aber dann schon zu leistungsstark.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (27. Mai 2012)

> Zukünftig sollen noch 14" NB der Serie Acer V5 sowie V3 erscheinen.


Nach dieser Quelle kommen vermutlich keine 14 Zoll Varianten auf den deutschen Markt. Zudem haben die kleinen V3 keine zwei Festplatten -> klick. Damit ist auch diese Serie vermutlich für mich uninteressant.

Kennt jemand ein 14Zoll Gerät mit zwei Festplatten und optischen Laufwerk? Das einzig existente Notebook was ich gefunden habe ist das IdeaPad Y480.


----------



## rossy (27. Mai 2012)

Was hältst du den von den XPS 14 Systemen XPS 14z Notebook . Sollten eigentlich alles haben was du suchst, sogar beleuchtete Tastaturen haben sie. Weiterhin ist das 14" Display in einem 13" Gehäuse ( fragt mich nicht wie das gehen soll, es steht aber so da.)

Gruß Rossy


----------



## ile (27. Mai 2012)

rossy schrieb:
			
		

> Was hältst du den von den XPS 14 Systemen XPS*14z Notebook*. Sollten eigentlich alles haben was du suchst, sogar beleuchtete Tastaturen haben sie. Weiterhin ist das 14" Display in einem 13" Gehäuse ( fragt mich nicht wie das gehen soll, es steht aber so da.)
> 
> Gruß Rossy



Wie das geht? Indem man den verfügbaren Platz effizient nutzt!


----------



## qwerqwer99 (28. Mai 2012)

rossy schrieb:


> Was hältst du den von den XPS 14 Systemen XPS*14z Notebook*.


Danke rossy, aber so wie ich das sehe kann man hier entweder eine SSD oder HDD einbauen. Ich suche aber ein System mit zwei Festplatten. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

Edit: Und vor allem kein mattes Display und damit kommt das NB nicht in Frage.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe in einem anderem Forum weiter gesucht und bin auf folgende Produkte gestoßen: 

- *Gigabyte U2442N* (vermutlich extrem schlechte Verarbeitung und ohne opt. Laufwerk)
- *Acer Aspire P643*-MG-53214G75Mikk (ohne SSD, kann man das Laufwerk gegen eine SSD tauschen?)
- *Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E430 *(welche GPU und ob überhaupt eine ist noch offen)
- *Lenovo Thinkpad Edge S430* (nur mit schwacher GT630M)


----------

